#ubuntu-ports 2007-02-14
<Juul_> hello
<Juul_> i'm trying to install debian or ubuntu on a Sun Ultra 45 
<Juul_> my problem is that the usb keyboard doesn't work in the installer
<Juul_> i get:
<Juul_> FATAL: Module usbkbd not found.                                                 
<Juul_> FATAL: Module usbhid not found.                                                 
<Juul_> FATAL: Module usbserial not found.  
<Juul_> when booting
<Juul_> any ideas?
<Juul_> fabbione, goddag :)
<Dvalin> hallis
<fabbione> Hejsa
<fabbione> Juul_: what version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<fabbione> and no.. i have no idea about debian..
<Juul_> ah, well i've only tried debian so far, it's taking a while to download the ubuntu image for some reason
<fabbione> Juul_: well don't assume please because I am sure that this problem is not in ubuntu
<fabbione> the usb stuff is in the installer since dapper
<Juul_> oh, sorry to bug you then, i just saw a review of the install process where some other guy had the same output on ubuntu. http://drwetter.org/coolthreads/t2000.Ubuntu_vs_Solaris10_1.html
<fabbione> well the t2000 doesn't have keyboard...
<fabbione> neither it needs one
<Juul_> ah
<fabbione> also.. modules might have changed name between kernels
<fabbione> and modprobing for both old and new can cause that kind of message
<Juul_> ok
<Juul_> hm, ubuntu edgy doesn't boot at all
<Juul_> Booting Linux...
<Juul_> Neither SBUS nor PCI found.
<Juul_> Program terminated
<Juul_> using http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-sparc.iso
<Juul_> any other images i can try?
<fabbione> dapper or feisty
<Juul_> tried dapper. got a link for feisty for sparc?
<Juul_> hm, found this --> http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/ubuntu-cdimage/feisty/herd-3/feisty-server-sparc.iso
<Juul_> is that the latest?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> but it's a developer snapshot
<fabbione> might work,, might now
<Juul_> well if i get the same error again i'm just gonna do a debian install over a serial tty
<fabbione> i don't think we ever had a test on U45
<fabbione> so if it doesn't work, it would be good to get access to it for debugging
<fabbione> Juul_: are you in copenhagen?
<Juul_> fabbione, lyngby. DTU
<fabbione> oh that's close enough.. i have my dentist there
<fabbione> well worst case i can pop by to get info..
<fabbione> and offer a beer :)
<Juul_> fabbione, ok. you can stop by the g-bar support office in building 308
<Juul_> monday or wednesday 10:00 to 15:00 (with a possible lunch break from 12 to 13)
<Juul_> ask for povl ole
<fabbione> Juul_: can you email me the info to fabbione@ubuntu.com ?
<fabbione> Juul_: next week i will be in holidays.. and i am sure i will forget about the entire world by then :)
<Juul_> ah
<fabbione> Juul_: winter holidays for the winner :)
<Juul_> fabbione, mail is sent
<Juul_> hehe
<Juul_> DTU already had its winter holiday
<Juul_> hm
<Juul_> feisty herd-3 didn't give me the same error, it just stopped after "Booting Linux..."
<fabbione> Juul_: interesting.. can you try to boot again with forcepromconsole ?
<fabbione> i wonder if the console on this machine is supporteed
<fabbione> might be a new model
<fabbione> Juul_: anyway i suggest you try the netboot before downloading tons of MB for an iso
<fabbione> even if i know you have BW there
<fabbione> and if it's a kernel issue, Debian won't make a diff
<Juul_> the daily debian etch netboot image actually works fine except for the usb keyboard. so i should be able to install that over a serial console
<Juul_> fabbione, how do i give it that parameter? just "boot: install forcepromconsole" ?
<fabbione> one sec
<Juul_> ah
<Juul_> that actually got it to boot all the way into the installer
<Juul_> but still no keyboard
<fabbione> yes that way
<fabbione> sorry my son was crying in the other room
<Juul_> i'm not in any hurry
<Juul_> so now we're as far as we were with debian 
<fabbione> Juul_: ok.. then 2 problems. it means that the console is not directly supported by the kernel and there might be a new chipset for USB that's not recognized
<Juul_> ah
<fabbione> debian works around the console issue, forcing the OBP console by default that on a serial console is slow to death
<fabbione> we offer it as option
<Juul_> ok
<Juul_> it is insanely slow
<fabbione> now.. what i would do is to plug a console cable
<fabbione> serial
<Juul_> yeah
<fabbione> get an lspci and prtconf out of it
<Juul_> we've been up all night so we'll do that tomorrow
<fabbione> prtconf -pv or -pf i can never remember
<fabbione> anyway it's an insane long outout
<fabbione> and for the sake of your sanity do this:
<Juul_> ok
<fabbione> boot: install forcepromconsole modules=network-console
<fabbione> so you will see serial console and as soon as possible the installer will provide you with ssh access to the machine
<Juul_> ooh
<Juul_> cool
<fabbione> (assuming there is network, etc)
<fabbione> that way you can collect info in a slightly easier way than copy/paste
<fabbione> send them to me via email once you get there
<Juul_> sure thing
<fabbione> this might even spare me the travel over there :)
#ubuntu-ports 2008-02-12
<Arrogance> greetings
<Arrogance> are there ia64 liveCD images in existence?
<Arrogance> found it
#ubuntu-ports 2010-02-19
<fransman> Does lucid boots well on Sparc64?
